# Dämpferpumpe benötigt



## doc2903 (4. April 2021)

Guten Morgen OWL!

Bin auf Besuch hier und benötige kurz eine Dämpferpumpe...
Ich bin zwischen Steinhagen und Isselhorst, vielleicht könnte ich irgendwo kurz pumpen...
LG an alle
Benni


----------

